# how were u diagnosed??



## Holly_UK (Aug 12, 2003)

after reading yet more and more information on IBS diagnosis i have constantly read that the only accurate way of being diagnosed with IBS is by carrying out a series of other tests to rule out any other possible condition etc. however, when i went to my doctor 3yrs ago with my symptoms, i tld him how i was feeling what i was goin thru and he just made a diagnosis there and then!!! surely that cant be possible, when my dad went a year before with same symptoms he was referred, where he found it wasnt ibs, amonth later, he was fine!! it's took me 3 agonising years to even get my doctor to think about referring me, and now, FINALLY im waiting for my appointment!! So i was wondering how everyone else was diagnosed and if anyone else can relate


----------



## misssmaz (Dec 26, 2003)

for ten years ive been in and out of doctors, always geting a different one each visit. Most said i should eat more but the food was hurting me and everytime i went in and they saw my medical notes they would give me this look like its all in my head. Two years ago i was bad and went yet again to yet another new one who did lots of blood tests for all sorts or bowel conditions and as they didnt find anything they then said it was ibs and gave me tablets that did not work. I went back and another doc said ibs is just a word for something when they don't know whats wrong with you. Now i'm really bad i decided to do some internet research and only yesturday i found out there was certain foods you can try out. Though my family just think i need to eat more and tht my new diet is silly. i shall find out when i get thid diet working.


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Just wanted to share my positive IBS diagnosis experience.After describing my symptoms to my family doctor, she ordered blood work and faeces tests. When these came back normal, she admitted that my troubles were beyond her expertise and instantly referred me to a gastroenterologist. He re-did some of the tests and said that it is likely that I have IBS, and wouldn't give me a firm diagnosis until we had done an endoscopy and colonoscopy.Just wanted you guys to know that there are some good health professionals out there (I often think that the term professional is used very loosily!) and that if you aren't satisfied with your treatment, you should seek advice elsewhere.Good luck







Polly


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Holly_UKIt's great that you are seeking the expertise of a professional. I can't stress enough how important it is to get ALL the tests to rule out other problems. Here's my story shortened a bit to help push you along to get an accurate diagnosis.My symptoms have been present for 2 yrs and earlier tests, blood tests, HIDA scan and ultrasounds ruled out Gallbladder. UGI in late August missed my real dx. I was loosely diagnosed with IBS by a GI in October and was given laxatives and antisposmotics for my symptoms. I have severe symptoms and have lost a considerable amount of weight, unable to work, vomiting, etc. The GI just told me to increase my Miralax when I returned to him after getting worse and worse. Being close to losing all ground and terrified, I went back to my home state (Montana) two weeks ago and have had UGI's, Endoscopy, Enteroclysis and yesterday a CT of my abd. I have another apt with my surgeon on Monday to set the surgery date. I have a sm bowel obstruction, caused from ulcer disease that I didn't know I had. The opening to allow food to pass by is less then 1cm in dia. I will have a Whipple Procedure done. AND if I didn't have IBS before, you can bet I'll have it after this surgery!







I hope that they can find a solution/diagnosis for you quickly. It's not only exhausting being miserable everyday, but not knowing for sure what is wrong with you is down right scary.Best wishes to you.B~


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Ribbon stools and agonizing double you over pain in the abdomen sent me to the doctor 17 years ago where I had a series of tests done. First a sigmoid [I detest these], than a lower GI with air contrast, then an upper GI. These all came over a course of years.When they could not find any other thing that it could be, they diagnosed IBS-D. In the years after that, I have had additional tests including colonoscopies with biopsies of 'iffy' areas', and many different stool tests [which bring me great embarrasment, you'd think after all the other 'stuff' they would be nothing, but they do bother me]. One thing they did find with the stool tests was that I had C-Diff which was making my IBS-D all that much worse. After being treated for the C-Diff, things did seem to get a bit better.I personally think it is a never ending cycle of testing, wondering and hoping to find something to make your life happy and liveable.


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

Whats a sigmoid?


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Flexible Sigmoidoscopy The digestive system Flexible sigmoidoscopy (SIG-moy-DAH-skuh-pee) enables the physician to look at the inside of the large intestine from the rectum through the last part of the colon, called the sigmoid or descending colon. Physicians may use the procedure to find the cause of diarrhea, abdominal pain, or constipation. They also use it to look for early signs of cancer in the descending colon and rectum. With flexible sigmoidoscopy, the physician can see bleeding, inflammation, abnormal growths, and ulcers in the descending colon and rectum. Flexible sigmoidoscopy is not sufficient to detect polyps or cancer in the ascending or transverse colon (two-thirds of the colon).For the procedure, you will lie on your left side on the examining table. The physician will insert a short, flexible, lighted tube into your rectum and slowly guide it into your colon. The tube is called a sigmoidoscope (sig-MOY-duh-skope). The scope transmits an image of the inside of the rectum and colon, so the physician can carefully examine the lining of these organs. The scope also blows air into these organs, which inflates them and helps the physician see better.If anything unusual is in your rectum or colon, like a polyp or inflamed tissue, the physician can remove a piece of it using instruments inserted into the scope. The physician will send that piece of tissue (biopsy) to the lab for testing.Bleeding and puncture of the colon are possible complications of sigmoidoscopy. However, such complications are uncommon.Flexible sigmoidoscopy takes 10 to 20 minutes. During the procedure, you might feel pressure and slight cramping in your lower abdomen. You will feel better afterward when the air leaves your colon.PreparationThe colon and rectum must be completely empty for flexible sigmoidoscopy to be thorough and safe, so the physician will probably tell you to drink only clear liquids for 12 to 24 hours beforehand. A liquid diet means fat-free bouillon or broth, gelatin, strained fruit juice, water, plain coffee, plain tea, or diet soda. The night before or right before the procedure, you may also be given an enema, which is a liquid solution that washes out the intestines. Your physician may give you other special instructions.____________________________For me, this is one very PAINFUL procedure that I am dreading like the plague. I'd rather give birth!!!!! The air is killer!!! I have one scheduled for February 6th and the dread of it alone will cause my IBS to flair and go into hyperdrive. They are checking an 'iffy' area they biopsied in a colonoscopy last year again for crohns AND, checking for the start up of another anal fistula [nasty buggers].Hope that helps explain it...if given a choice, I'd choose the colonoscopy, at least you get to sleep through that.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

http://www.ibs-help.com/webcast_transcript...gnose&b=ibshelp Please Read, I think its a great article


----------



## Spikette (Jan 28, 2004)

Intresting article, but this made me LMAO


> quote: we really listen to the patient's story


A DR listening to the patient, oh that I got to see







Took me over 10 years tobe diagnosed with IBS and thatw as really on symptoms alone. I had been rushed to hospital twice with suspected apendicitis, had two laporoscopies (Camera in lower abdomen) but they cam back clear. When finally diagnosed I was told to eat more fibre and live with it







after a few bad flare ups I was finally reffered to a gastroenterologist who performed a torture treatment I have just this minuet learnt is called a Flexible Sigmoidoscopy and was told I was a baby because I yelped in pain and was in agony for days after. Now I just self treat my IBS with peppermint tablets during flare ups and ginger crystals, peppermint and/or ginger tea and will be trying Aloe Vera pills soon. I cant risk anymore medical exams as I have a connective tissue disorder (See signature) and we dont heal well from surgery and examinations like the Sigmoidoscopy could cause more damage than there already is.







wish I had been diagnosed as a hyperchondriac now







LLD


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I was diagnosed by process of elimination. First of all, when I was 8 years old, my pediatrician at the time thought I had food allergies. He told me to stay away from fish, nuts, eggs, chocolate and juice. Of course, after that I started wanting chocolate, when I never liked it before that.Anyway, at the end of high school, my stomach flared up again. I went to my mother's GI doc. (My mom has ulcerative colitis). He did a sigmoidoscopy on me. He found nothing. He gave me Citrucel, which helped me back then (took it regularly for about 2 months) but for some reason does not help me now. COnstipation and pain was my problem. I battled IBS-C all through college, suspecting that was what it was, but with no formal diagnosis. 6 months after graduating college, I was back home again and went back to the doctor. He did another sigmoidoscopy and again found nothing. He diagnosed me with IBS. He explained it to me, and even said he had it too. He said that there are no specific foods to avoid, that it depends on the person and even sometimes just on the day, which held true for me. A year and a half ago, I had this pain in my right side and went to the doctor. He did a colonoscopy on me a week later. He said a sigmoidoscopy only shows up to a certain point in the colon, on the left side only. So, he found nothing in the colonoscopy, and said it was my IBS again.That's how I have been diagnosed...process of elimination.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Oh and my current doctor said that when I was diagnosed with food allergies as a kid, it was most likely the IBS. He said that in the mid-1980s they did not know much about IBS at all and many people were diagnosed with food allergies or a "nervous stomach."


----------



## georgie (Feb 19, 2004)

After having a routing colonoscopy 3 months ago I started having burning pains and cramping in my stomach that were so painful I had to adjust my life around it.After several Doctors, I was told I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I can't understand this diagnosis because I was completely fine before the scope. Does this sound possible?I would appreciate hearing from anyone with the same experience.Thanks, Georgie


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

It's almost 20yrs since I was diagnosed with IBS. I got Campyolabacter and it was downhill after that. I did see a GI specialist and the only tests I had were blood tests and a sigmoidoscopy. One minute I was sitting in the chair, the next he was inserting something into my bottom! I had no prep for this he just did it there and then. As my symtoms have got worse not better my Dr. is sending me off again to see a specialist. It will be interesting to see what tests he recommends. From what I've read on these forums in the USA you seem to be offered more tests than over here in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

Initially they thought my problems were gynae and they did an ultrasound. I then had a laparoscopy because they thought I might have endometriosis. Both came back OK. Because of rectal bleeding they decided to do a colonoscopy (this was after having several blood tests for just about every thing from STDs to early menopause - again all came back negative). Colonoscopy came back OK, then had endoscopy- again negative. Finally they decided that it must be IBS. I live in the UK and fortunately my partner has private health care at his work so I was able to use that which sped things along much more than if I had gone through this lot on the National Health. My only suggestion is is to be firm with your GP. I used to be very submissive towards him/her but now I don't care what they think about me and I insist that they do something to help me rather than just fob me off with "it's something you're going to have to learn to live with".


----------



## thepurplelollie (Feb 22, 2004)

I"ve had the pretty much the same experience as Holly_UK: I told me doctor how I felt, he stroked his goatee and said "You haff ze irritable bowel zyndrome". Well, I'd like to think he said that but in truth, it was in a broad Kiwi accent. That was almost four years ago. I've just started doing more research into it lately, as I was told that there wasn't much they could do about it - I jsut had to eat more fibre. And one doesn't like to talk to the general populace about one's poo troubles. Should I ask for more tests?


----------



## halendean (Dec 2, 2003)

hi there,no tests done whatsoever. i became ill with this when i found out my dad had cancer of the colon at 77 (he's ok now, even though it was classed as an urgent case). i told them of my symptoms (stomach pain, spasms, pressure in stomach, loo problems, pain under left rib) and they diagnosed this as IBS.I am seriously contemplating going back and asking for a referral just for my own peace of mind)


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

It seems to me that here in the UK they don't offer us as many tests as say in the USA. We wait months just to see a specialist. When I eventually get to see one again (probably have to wait until the summer!), I'm not going to be fobbed off. I know more about IBS than I did when first diagnosed 18yrs ago. If further tests are suggested I'll be asking a lot of questions.


----------

